# Centerville TN Engine Builder ?



## bsimril (Aug 27, 2015)

I found a guy who builds engines in a small shop using a lot of Butler parts and decades of experience. I talked to him and was impressed and about to pull the trigger and send him my engine. Anybody have any experience using him?

Many thanks!


----------



## Walt-64-GTO (8 mo ago)

bsimril said:


> I found a guy who builds engines in a small shop using a lot of Butler parts and decades of experience. I talked to him and was impressed and about to pull the trigger and send him my engine. Anybody have any experience using him?
> 
> Many thanks!


I am looking to find a good Pontiac engine builder... Did you have yours done by him? Can you provide more information on him?


----------



## bsimril (Aug 27, 2015)

Walt-64-GTO said:


> I am looking to find a good Pontiac engine builder... Did you have yours done by him? Can you provide more information on him?


He's had my engine for a couple of months now still working on it. He's been building Pontiacs since late 1970s and knows his stuff. I honestly can't give you a recommendation until he's done and I've checked it out but I can tell you he uses Butler components and uses them for some machine shop work. He will do a full rebuild only- not a partial. Not sure if I really needed that but I've searched for a long time and I was impressed with him. I want a street engine, not a high end Kaufman or Butler and that's what he's building. I found Troy Anderson on Facebook and have been pleased so far.


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

I was wandering how this turned out? His shop is only a couple of hours from me as I am close to Chattanooga and would like to know in case I need some good work.


----------



## bsimril (Aug 27, 2015)

Tom Tom said:


> I was wandering how this turned out? His shop is only a couple of hours from me as I am close to Chattanooga and would like to know in case I need some good work.


I still don't have it back but the engine is done and in the car so I hope to get it soon. All he does is complete rebuilds, which is not what I needed but decided to go that direction. His specialty is building tripowers so I added that as well.


----------

